# Reverse sneezing? (with question for Donna!)



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

After reading a short article about this in a dog magazine I googled it and found some video's, I'm now pretty sure this is what Dudley is doing, not coughing. Wish I could get a video of him but he does it so infrequently. Don't know whether to just ring vet to discuss the possibility, self diagnose and do nothing - (well start taking him out again properly that would be something) or what really. Was this what Jake had Donna? you said something about allergies and what I am reading is it could be allergies or just a temporary irritant. Did you have to treat him for it?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jakes cough sounded so bad we thought he was choking the first time. Then we thought he hurt his neck pulling
the vet checked out and said its just allergies. It sill happens at times when he gets playing too rough or really running. 
I don't medicate him but I always have water and I slow him down.
This is his first real spring.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

My blood hound x gsd used to do like a backwards snorting thing. The sides if her tummy would pull in and it was like she couldn't breathe. The vet said it was her soft palette dropping. Once she calmed down it would stop. That was like a snorting sound. Could it be that???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> My blood hound x gsd used to do like a backwards snorting thing. The sides if her tummy would pull in and it was like she couldn't breathe. The vet said it was her soft palette dropping. Once she calmed down it would stop. That was like a snorting sound. Could it be that???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is definitely more of a snorting sound - thing is it is not as extreme as any of the video's I have found, kennel cough or reverse sneeze so hard to tell - someone else said to me about soft palette but the vet did look into Dudley's throat when we went, wouldn't she have noticed that? also it has improved a lot so I don't know, I think what you are describing is the reverse sneeze but apparently different things can cause it as well, like allergies & irritants, I would go back to the vet but as I know he is unlikely to do it when we were there I don't know if there would be any point.
And thank you Donna, Jake's is more of a cough than a snort then?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't have any experience of this reverse sneezing thing, but I'm sure Von wrote about it on a thread a while back, but don't ask me which one.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

The vet didnt pick up the soft palette he just said it was a blood hound thing! Don't know if it affects spaniel too. Sometimes if jasper is lying strange on his back a similar thing happens. Worth asking x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Dawn the best thing I can compare it to is a cat trying to get up a hair ball. Have you ever heard that sound? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Dawn the best thing I can compare it to is a cat trying to get up a hair ball. Have you ever heard that sound?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Yes, and the first time he did it that is exactly what I thought had happened as he had been licking his leg beforehand, but since it has sounded a bit more snort like, showed OH ans son some vids of R Sneezing last night and then the kennel cough ones and they still couldn't be sure - most KC ones are obvious coughs which he doesn't sound like but there is one that sounds a bit more like him - arghh very frustrating, wish I could catch him on film to show the vet. I was really sure it was the sneeze thing but don't want to take him out if I am wrong!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My vet never even suggested kennel cough. Maybe because he has had the shit or because Willow didn't get it. I'm not sure but it has been going on for weeks. it is better but not gone. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

This is what I was talking about Molly doing....its always after a full on play session ...this time with the Babble Ball  and is exactly how Donna describes it...like something stuck in their throat. 

Dose Dudley do it in relation to an activity or just randomly ? 

Excuse the fact that she's up in the bed/cushions etc ...was trying to Den her and the ball in!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> My vet never even suggested kennel cough. Maybe because he has had the shit or because Willow didn't get it. I'm not sure but it has been going on for weeks. it is better but not gone.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Well it was me that went in saying I thought he may have it, maybe didn't explain noise so well so I was just told that it could be and to keep him away from other dogs and area's where they go until it stopped - my vet never suggested reverse sneezing! It was only spotting a little article about it yesterday that made me look into it.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well I just looked up kennel cough and it fits for Jake except Willow would have it. so maybe Dudley doesn't have it either. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Well I just looked up kennel cough and it fits for Jake except Willow would have it. so maybe Dudley doesn't have it either.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Oh it is just too confusing - all these daft noises! I'm really thinking its not kennel cough now, when I read about it it doesn't really fit with how Dudley is, Mairi the video with Molly wasn't quite the same as that was just a short sharp noise, Dudley's is more like 2 - 3 little snorts in a row (was about 5-6 the first couple of days).
The first 2 or 3 days he did it soon after getting out of his crate in the morning and then a smaller one after eating, since then it has just been one or two each day at random times - its annoying as on the 3rd morning I thought I would film him as I let him out of the crate - then I heard him doing it as OH had let him out before I got there! after that i've just not caught him. 
Thank you so much for trying to help though, Guess I need cctv to film him all day!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Is it like he's gasping for breath?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Through his nose....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Is it like he's gasping for breath?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


when he first did it it was like a mixture of retching/coughing up (or trying to) and gasping with ribs cage noticeably sucking in, about 5-6 times, then later I would have described it more like a snort - hard to say if in nose, more like where nose and throat join - like someone making that snorting noise trying to bring phlem down from their nose into their throat (sorry, gross graphic description), last couple of days its been smaller and quieter so much so that if I wasn't on the look out I wouldn't have noticed it at all.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Rudi does the same thing when she is excited and running around ... I wonder what it is - I thought it was just a dog thing as my friends chihuahua grunts when excited too  xx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Sounds like same thing Steffi had! Mention the soft palette to the vet, see what he/she thinks. big kisses to dudley, hope it settles soon xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daisy (Sep 18, 2012)

I have copied and pasted this answer and it works for Daisy..

Although a reverse sneezing episode will soon end on its own with no human help or intervention, you can shorten or end an episode by gently massaging the dog's throat to induce swallowing. You can also briefly pinch the dog's nostrils or place your fingers over its nose so the dog must breathe through its mouth.

P&K


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

How is Dudley doing now, Dawn? Are you any closer to finding out what the mysterious noise is?

Our cocker spaniel, Toby who we lost 3 years ago used to do the reverse sneezing thing - the vet said to us it was a soft palette thing too. It never caused him any pain or health issues, it was just something he did from time to time!

I hope Dudley has been able to go on more walks!!

X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well he hasn't done it for a few days now so yes he is going on his walks again - yeay. Haven't been back to the vet. She did look down his throat when I took him in when it started, I think she was checking for any obstruction - do you think she would have noticed then if he had a soft palette? Another friend of mine said she had a dog that occasionally did it, usually in the spring so I wonder if it could be something that gets up their noses, like people who suffer from hayfever.


----------



## daisy (Sep 18, 2012)

thank you for this I hadn't seen these posts very much appreciated.


----------

